
Show HN: HN Filter – automatically mark web link score from decade HN data - huan9huan
https://hackernewsfilter.com/
======
huan9huan
Hi guys, I am the creator - Hacker New Filter (
[https://hackernewsfilter.com/](https://hackernewsfilter.com/) ) , which
connects your web and HN community automatically and safely, to enhance your
web reading experience by HN decade data. If you can try it and send some
feedback, it will be very helpful to me. The FAQ can be find here
[https://hackernewsfilter.com/faq/](https://hackernewsfilter.com/faq/) . Or
you can directly install the extension in chrome web store:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
filter...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
filter/agohmjkdphojdlhkjejgmoicdpnlajam) Thanks!

